# VM "TVAnywhere" Discussion Thread



## cwaring

With the imminent release of the VM TVAnywhere App and Web Portal I thought we may as well have a single thread in which to discuss it.

From what I have seen of it so far in reports on the web, it certainly looks like it's going to be almost brilliant.

Though I wasn't in on the alpha or beta testing, I am going to be one of the lucky ones who will get their hands on the released version a little early and I will be blogging about my experience with it for anyone interested.

Virgin Media's TVAnywhere


----------



## NeilCoburn

Thanks Carl. How 'imminent' do you reckon this is?


----------



## fergiet

Looking forward to getting it. The US app was very good so with luck the VM version will be as good if not better. :up:


----------



## sjp

seemingly there's a wee bit of an upgrade in the pipes - wonder if it's connected.

i'm on 15.3-RC5 as of today/recently though i couldn't say the last time i checked what version i was on previously


----------



## martin93

sjp said:


> i'm on 15.3-RC5 as of today/recently though i couldn't say the last time i checked what version i was on previously


 It has been 15.3 RC5 since the TiVo update in August.


----------



## sjp

martin93 said:


> It has been 15.3 RC5 since the TiVo update in August.


hmm, somebody over at the happy place is now on 15.3.1.RC3-VMC-2-C00 - an upping to 15.3.1 but a lesser RC

i'll get the hang of their release numbering system one of them days


----------



## GizUK

sjp said:


> hmm, somebody over at the happy place is now on 15.3.1.RC3-VMC-2-C00 - an upping to 15.3.1 but a lesser RC
> 
> i'll get the hang of their release numbering system one of them days


RC is probably release candidate.

So This is a higher version and this is only release candidate 2 of that version.


----------



## dannylau

If they ever release the andoid version this could be a very handy little cheap device to travel with you or have TV in another room

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008XX29WS/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## cwaring

NeilCoburn said:


> Thanks Carl. How 'imminent' do you reckon this is?


Before Christmas, definitely. How long before I don't know for certain.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Hi Carl,

Why have you been banned from the cableforum forum?, 

I'm looking forward to the app, if it ever appears!


----------



## sbiller




----------



## cwaring

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> Why have you been banned from the cableforum forum?


This has changed to "temporarily suspended" due to... well, it doesn't really matter. But let's just say that the board is one of the worst-moderated ever!



> I'm looking forward to the app, if it ever appears!


My guess is November. We (ie myself and the others chosen) should have it this week.


----------



## mikerr

Did you get a free ipad off them too ?

Apparently VM are sending out free ipads with the app preinstalled to testers


----------



## cwaring

You're not usually this slow, mike. See link in first post


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Its finally arrived!

http://anywhere.virginmedia.com/


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

The iPad app is now available as well :

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/virgin-tv-anywhere/id477143650


----------



## Johnny_boy

Just got to get access to the TV to input the media key.... Wife watching Eastenders.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

I had the same thing, but then I remembered that I'd emailed myself the MAK when I used to use the american Tivo app.


----------

